# 2021 Atlas Basecamp accessory package



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

https://www.caranddriver.com/news/a31994690/2021-vw-atlas-basecamp-package/

Worth the extra $2500? possibly $4000 if you opt to get the set of wheels and tires which may or may not be what is pictured here.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Certainly cool looking but I don’t get the point of it because the Atlas has haldex AWD. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

D3Audi said:


> Certainly cool looking but I don’t get the point of it because the Atlas has haldex AWD.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know there is a member here, PCBhater, that outfitted his Atlas to make it offroad worthy. It seems like it performs decently 

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...-stories&p=113548857&viewfull=1#post113548857

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmmPHI7nf6o&feature=youtu.be


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

You should clarify that the Atlas Basecamp package from VW is $2,500, not $4k.

The wheels and tires are separate. I would be very surprised if VW actually sold fifteen52 aftermarket wheels.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

mhjett said:


> You should clarify that the Atlas Basecamp package from VW is $2,500, not $4k.
> 
> The wheels and tires are separate. I would be very surprised if VW actually sold fifteen52 aftermarket wheels.


Sorry, didn't read it that way and don't know if it was a partnership with fifteen52. I mean the cladding could very well be the ones Black forest made for the 2018-2019 model as it looks very very similar. Nonetheless, I edited it as you requested 

https://blackforestindustries.com/c...cts/air-design-rugged-atlas-body-kit-full-kit


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

No worries, was reading up on it last night so just wanted to clarify. 

The kit isn't my taste so I'd vote no, even at $2.5k.


----------



## vbrad26 (Oct 18, 2009)

And is it only for 2021+?
The original Basecamp was obviously on the pre-facelift but all the pictures I'm seeing now are for the facelifted version. 
I was reading about it yesterday but was never able to come to a conclusion...


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

In one of the dealers in NJ
https://www.trendmotors.com/vehicle...echnology-and-4motion-rockaway-nj-id-36028197









Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heathcliff Huxtable (Aug 4, 2011)

mhjett said:


> You should clarify that the Atlas Basecamp package from VW is $2,500, not $4k.
> 
> The wheels and tires are separate. I would be very surprised if VW actually sold fifteen52 aftermarket wheels.



The complete Atlas Basecamp package does include the fifteen52 Traverse MX wheel in a VW-exclusive spec of 17x8" ET34, 57.1mm centerbore and able to use factory lug bolts and dust caps.

https://parts.vw.com/accessories/Volkswagen_2021_Atlas/Wheels---17in.html


----------



## Heathcliff Huxtable (Aug 4, 2011)

TablaRasa said:


> Sorry, didn't read it that way and don't know if it was a partnership with fifteen52. I mean the cladding could very well be the ones Black forest made for the 2018-2019 model as it looks very very similar. Nonetheless, I edited it as you requested
> 
> https://blackforestindustries.com/c...cts/air-design-rugged-atlas-body-kit-full-kit


the wheels are a supplied-branded product. 

the front valence, rear valence, side cladding, and fender flares are made for VW by Air Design.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

its just some plastic on the fenders and plastic on the bumper.


----------



## Heathcliff Huxtable (Aug 4, 2011)

speed51133! said:


> its just some plastic on the fenders and plastic on the bumper.



OEM-quality parts. Nonetheless, it's refreshing to see an OE offer this type of package to enthusiasts. Kinda like how they used to offer flares and skidplates for the Touareg.


----------

